# what do I need to tackle this?



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

as the pics show my engine bay has never been cleaned and its not pretty, for some reason its just never occurred to me to clean the engine bay but now I'm not going to be satisfied until its done 

I don't really want to spray water in here.

what products would I need? and do i need to cover any bits up if I'm spraying product in here? its a diesel if that makes any difference


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

As a BMW owner I can tell you first hand you don't need to cover anything up.

I liberally spray Surfex HD everywhere. Then I use a brush to agitate where necessary and finally I use a shower attachment on the garden hose to rinse it all off.

I use a sponge to soak up the puddles and a cloth to dry as best I can.

I put a little oil on the bonnet springs and catches

I close the bonnet and forget all about it.

It doesn't require the engine to be run. I would infact say it makes sense to allow the space to dry properly before even trying to start the engine.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

You'll get different opinions on here but here's my tuppence worth for what it's worth and I've a E60 520d.

Get some APC and spray on then use some brushes on it to get it clean. Then it can be rinsed with a pressure washer just not full pressure and don't point directly at any components just a light spray all over. I then make sure engine sits idling for a bit to dry it off along with some old microfibres to help. Black plastics then get Aerospace 303 on them and job done :thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Always start the engine straight afterwards to dry areas out and get heat in the engine bay. Water in the wrong areas can cause a array of problems (corrosion etc) Like said though modern engines are pretty tough when it comes to cleaning.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I just can't get comfortable with spraying water on an engine through a hose or pw, maybe I'm weird. I fill a bucket with toasty warm water, chuck a few MF cloths in. Grab an APC or degreaser in a bottle. Wring out a MF, spray and wipe, dunk MF in bucket. Repeat until clean. Use detailing brush if needed. Don't like greasy dressings after cus dust sticks to them, so don't always dress.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I am talking from experience when it comes to BMWs. I wouldn't suggest what I have if it were a different car as I don't know.

I have no corrosion under the bonnet from cleaning it. I work away but I ought to take a few piccies to show off my efforts at some point


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

Never seen a bay where you'd need to use a vacuum cleaner first


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

i'd get all the leaves and crud out and then just snow foam it, agitate/brush and then protect


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

martin.breslin said:


> Never seen a bay where you'd need to use a vacuum cleaner first


:lol: believe it or not the only cleaning I actually do under the bonnet is occasionally remove leaves but there's quite a few trees around the driveway

looks like engine bay detailing is divided into those that hose/pw the bay down and those who don't.

personally I don't like the idea of spraying water around under the bonnet, but I don't doubt if you know what you're doing its perfectly safe. Going to get a degreaser maybe bh surfex hd, a brush to agitate and wipe down with some damp mf cloths and see how I get on, I'll post pics with the results.

can anyone recommend a detailing brush that would be ideal for this and maybe come in handy with other jobs around the car?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Would personally use an apc and agitate it then hose it off. Using water in the bay is fine, anything that can't get wet will be protected 

Degrease is fine but make sure you use one you know someone else has used in an engine bay. I have used degreasers such as gunk, which is amazing however it stains plastic. So make sure you use one that definitely won't 

Brush wise, I use a mixture of cheap paint brushes and a soft washing up brush for things like this, works perfectly and is cheap


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Clancy said:


> Would personally use an apc and agitate it then hose it off. Using water in the bay is fine, anything that can't get wet will be protected
> 
> Degrease is fine but make sure you use one you know someone else has used in an engine bay. I have used degreasers such as gunk, which is amazing however it stains plastic. So make sure you use one that definitely won't
> 
> Brush wise, I use a mixture of cheap paint brushes and a soft washing up brush for things like this, works perfectly and is cheap


will probably use cheap washing up brushes for agitating, what degreaser would you recommend?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I use star drops apc at a 3:1 ratio in a spray bottle. Soak an area, scrub and rinse with more apc and repeat till I'm happy then use water 

It's only £1 for 750ml so don't mind using loads


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I've just bought some star drops actually. It seems to get very good reviews. I've been using it on plastic trim and tyres. Works well. Think ill try it with a foaming head soon. What head do you use?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I just have a normal pump spray bottle at the minute


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I tackled my '11 plate E91 320D engine bay with a hose, APC & Simoniz Matt Dashboard Treatment

Not as bad as yours, it was clean when I bought it 13 months ago but not been touched since
results here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366540


----------



## voodoocars (Oct 20, 2012)

When i did my e39 and e53 I used tesco apc. Scrubbed everything with a paint brush then just hosed it all down. Didnt cover anything and didnt run the engines straight after either. I did use an absorbing towel to get the big drips off. Then the plastic covers were finished with Pledge. Spotless without the glossy finish.
I did a Rav 4 once which was really dirty and oily. I used Autoglym engine cleaner on that which was good.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

When I do an engine I always use the pressure washer, never had an issue. I just dry any puddles of water and run the engine for a while to thoroughly dry.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok so I tackled the bay last night (will post pics later) my question is now it's clean before driving it on Monday I want a dressing to add some sort of shine.

Can I use ag vinyl and rubber care for dressing much of my bay? I ask this because I already have a 3/4 full bottle and would like to save money on buying a dedicated product if possible. I would have thought most of my bay would be plastics and metals rather than vinyl and rubber but on this thread on a few people seem to use it http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191374

If vinyl and rubber care isn't favoured is there anything avilable on the high street that would do the job? Dashboard shines etc? As I'd prefer not to wait for an online order

What I did so far is Hoover (don't laugh)
Spray with apc (ag clean all diluted 1:4)
Agigitate with a brush 
Spray water using a bottle sprayer
Wipe over with wet and then dry microfibres

Probably didn't need to cover anything but I did cover some wires.


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I've been reading up and watching lots of YouTube videos, as I have the same concerns as the OP. 
Here's (what I think) is a sensible approach to tackling the engine bay.






PS: The Auto Finesse brushes look like a good option, but expensive.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

The AG vinyl and rubber is perfect for the engine bay. I usually just spray it around and then wipe over everything with a MF to help spread it around


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

When you drive through torrential rain, the engine bay gets sprayed with water in from the vents and from the road underneath. On a foggy day, the engine bay is full of moisture.

Drive down a wet motorway or dual carriageway and then open your bonnet and it will be fairly damp inside - that's why its as dirty as it is after all these years - but BMW will have designed it to handle quite a bit of water ingress for all these reasons.

The key point is this: Water is OK, so long as it is NOT high pressure water.

Use a hosepipe set to "sprinkle" or use a power washer with a vario-lance turned right down and it will be fine.

EDIT: just noticed that you have now cleaned it  As others have said AG Vinyl & Rubber is great for engine bays. Spray and wipe for a Matt / Silk finish or spray and leave for a more shiny finish.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

a bit late as you have already done it but i usually spray with g101 aggitate with a brush, use a bottle brush to get the bits of leaves out of the drainage flaps and what not. hose off or use the pressure washer at a distance then spray AS finish over the bay, wipe up any big puddles and leave to dry


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

The_Weasel said:


> The AG vinyl and rubber is perfect for the engine bay. I usually just spray it around and then wipe over everything with a MF to help spread it around


Do you find it leaves a nice shine on plastics?


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry for late reply, it leaves it all looking bright and fresh. I don't think you'll be disappointed and no point buying something else when you already have that.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

ok so I dressed with vinyl and rubber care and I'm glad I didn't buy a dedicated product I was quite impressed

(Apologies in advance for oversize Pics)

Before









Cleaned









Cleaned and dressed


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)




----------

